# Felon in Possession



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Apparently if you just find a gun, pick it up, and it goes off that isn't possession. If you are an illegal immigrant who's been deported 5x in a sanctuary city just finding a gun stolen from a federal agent. I'm guessing if that stray bulllet had hit a protected Sea Lion and not some beautiful young white girl with her dad it might have mattered.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/kate-steinle-jose-inez-garcia-zarate-california-appeals-court


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

City of SF, it's officials, and the Sheriff raff,should be up on felony murder.

The POS Criminal Alien should have been deported years before the murder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Milwaukee DA often will not even charge a Black felon caught with a firearm. This has been going on for years in Milwaukee


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is bull shit. The sheriff and the city should be on trial for murder. How do these sorry people sleep at night?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Now shooting victims can sue the guberment over failed background checks. Yet they let the criminals off the hook. How does this work??

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...n-sue-federal-government-court-rules-n1048391


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

He gets off killing a woman.. accident or not.. it would be manslaughter..

And a guy in Pennsylvania makes a finger gun motion and is charged with assault..

The judicial is %^&* up...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Every time something comes up on Kate Steinley I realize that my disgust goes far deeper than I ever realized it could.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The Milwaukee DA often will not even charge a Black felon caught with a firearm. This has been going on for years in Milwaukee


Smitty, fortunately my dad got me out of Milwaukee schools just before the whole city got over the "fun filled 1950s" and into the "burn, baby, burn" festivities of the '60s.

By that time, high school kids with weapons was essentially de rigueur in my time. For example, "garden variety weapons" were usually confiscated, but then, I never had a switchblade taken away. In those days, an automatic stiletto was just another jackknife.

Laugh if you want, but I still own one.

DSC02676.JPG


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

DSC02676.jpg


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Apparently if you just find a gun, pick it up, and it goes off that isn't possession. If you are an illegal immigrant who's been deported 5x in a sanctuary city just finding a gun stolen from a federal agent. I'm guessing if that stray bulllet had hit a protected Sea Lion and not some beautiful young white girl with her dad it might have mattered.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/kate-steinle-jose-inez-garcia-zarate-california-appeals-court


Not particularly attuned to the case elements of various crimes in Sunny CA..but in Gods Country the most serious charge that should be availble for the drunk undocurmented democrat mexican is negligent homicide. Definitely dont fit the murder statutes..any more than trying to charge the dumb affirmative action hire lady cop who shot the poor black guy in his own apartment with murder. That shouldnt work unless they have the trial in Dallas. Course the big money will change hands in the Federal civil courts. State Criminal charges are just for the prepatrory phase. Not sure who Kate's loved ones can sue. Maybe the Dumb Federal agent who lost his gun.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Not particularly attuned to the case elements of various crimes in Sunny CA.


Wel, I thought I was up on all of the silliness in Milwaukee--that is until I found out about the latest DNC gathering. One of the radio jocks said that Milwaukee was going to host the event, but did not have the larger number of hotel rooms, and many might just stay over the border in Illinois. Then the jock added that even *Madison hotels* would have to make large numbers of rooms available.

Now, you might wonder why I'm concerned about DNC members. Well, experience has taught me that even a congregation of Franciscan Monks coming to Madison will peruse all the hookers and most of the sleazy bars. There's something about a large tourist gaggle that makes grown-ups act like teenage boys...


----------

